# case 444 pics



## rennerscott (Sep 12, 2010)

weather has moderated . was able to get outside and install the hood and hookup headlights.


----------



## SonnyT (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice Case you got!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Nicely done! You gonna get some grass juice on that showpiece?


----------



## case222i (Feb 7, 2011)

That looks great. How many hours you have into that? 
You going to use it or for shows?
Keep up the good work.:usa:


----------



## Schoolman (Feb 13, 2011)

Phenomenal! I'd be afraid to use it.


----------



## rennerscott (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank You. I started at the end of Nov. and finished around the middle of Feb. Kept me busy thru the winter. Originally bought it for a plow tractor but may take it to shows


----------



## brother777 (Jun 29, 2011)

THAT IS THE MOST BEAUTIFUL CASE I HAVE EVER SEEN!!!!!!!!!!!

brother777


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

That is COOOL!


----------



## fenderman50 (Jul 10, 2011)

Man that is sharp. Very nice resto job......I always loved case tractors


----------



## astove (Aug 31, 2011)

Nicely done!


----------



## Miaugi (May 29, 2011)

Looks great! Nice job indeed!


----------



## Wayne195 (Jun 12, 2010)

Absolutely awesome work; keep it up!


----------



## fenderman50 (Jul 10, 2011)

sharp little rig. definately a show tractor, very nice !!!!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Now thats better than show room..congrats.


----------



## yellowcub (Aug 30, 2006)

Very nice tractor, I always liked them, what happened to the original engine?


----------



## rennerscott (Sep 12, 2010)

still have it. needs some work done to it . started to blow some smoke


----------



## CareBear (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice very nice, my next door neighbor has one just like it. I will try to get a pic on here of it


----------



## eskip (Aug 15, 2009)

Real nice job on that 444. The paint is outstanding.

I'm planning to re-power my 446 with that B&S engine & I'm wondering how you handled the dimension difference, specifically, the lack of clearance for the pump. Also, did you make the front clutch adapter?

Again, nice work.


----------



## Boyd (Jun 12, 2011)

Looks good enough to eat. Is that the oil tank up ahead of the engine?


----------



## rennerscott (Sep 12, 2010)

yes, that is the oil tank in front of the motor


----------



## kenerickson (Nov 15, 2011)

Love your Case and the re-power utilizing the Briggs Vanguard engine. I used a 224 for many years maintaining a gravel driveway and snowblowing two large driveways in the Wisconsin winters. Great machines!

Job well done and thanks for sharing!

Ken


----------

